# Anybody repairing old PPI amplifiers?



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like one of my channels is blown on a 4x75w Crutchfield-labeled blue (PPI made) amp I am trying to install. Anybody I can send it to to get it fixed?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have sent 2 pc1800's to these guys to get fixed.
JUST Repairs Service LCD DLP Projectors Orion Rockford fosgate kicker Amplifier Repair

Price was reasonable. I might be sending them my pc650 if I can't figure out why its acting up


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

rape_ape said:


> Looks like one of my channels is blown on a 4x75w Crutchfield-labeled blue (PPI made) amp I am trying to install. Anybody I can send it to to get it fixed?


Yep, I do. PM me.


----------

